# 1987 GT Pro Freestyle Tour Survivor



## dave429 (Jul 26, 2020)

Here’s my GT Pro Freestyle Tour. Showing as found. Still need to do a little cleaning on it but happy to have found it.


----------



## sworley (Jul 27, 2020)

Amazing find! Very nice!


----------



## dave429 (Jul 28, 2020)

sworley said:


> Amazing find! Very nice!



Thanks! I'm just going to wax the frame and re-grease everything and leave it alone. The bike rides like a limo!


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 8, 2020)

Loving the white ones!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 19, 2020)

Man thats sweet , i love it !!!!!


----------

